# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Filmtipps
Endlich wieder mal ein Thriller, der so richtig fesselt.





Keiner spielt eine Charakter-Drecksau so schön wie Christian Slater.


Deshalb gibt es von mir die Höchstnote:

 ::   ::   ::   von   ::   ::   ::

----------

Emmerich's neuste Gülle:





Geniale Spezialeffekte machen halt noch lange keinen guten Film aus.

Deshalb von mir:

 ::   von   ::   ::   ::

----------

Großkonzerne übernehmen die Weltherrschaft,




Sehr gute Thematik. An manchen Stellen etwas langatmig 
Aber dennoch sehenswert.

 ::   ::   von   ::   ::   ::

----------

Nachdem die meisten Horrorfilme wegen nicht enden vollenden Fortsetzungen ausgelutscht sind,
kommt hier ein Schocker, der es in sich hat.




Die Uncut-Version ist nichts für Zartbesaitete.


 ::   ::   ::   von   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pit

> Emmerich's neuste Gülle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geniale Spezialeffekte machen halt noch lange keinen guten Film aus.
> 
> Deshalb von mir:
> ...


Ich denke jetzt, dass ich die rund 750 Baht Eintrittsgeld für 3 Personen lieber versoffen hätte! Der Film war es als neue Version von "Arche Noha" nicht wert!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## schiene

Wie immer Geschmackssache!!
*Gamer*

http://www.moviereporter.net/filme/2296-gamer


Ich habe mir ihn grad zu Hause angeschaut und bin geteilter Meinung.
Ich fand die Schnitte und Kameraführung einfach zu hektisch/schnell.Die Handlung interessant und erschreckend da dies garnicht so weit hergeholt und nachvollziehbar ist.
Wer schnelle rasante Actionfilme mag,dem wirds gefallen,ansonsten hat man nix verpaßt wenn man ihn nicht gesehen hat.
 ::  von 3

----------


## schiene

*Surrogates - mit Bruce Willis* 


Ich habe mir gestern den Film zu Hause angeschaut und würde ihn weiterempfehlen.Spannender Zukunftsfilm mit einer Handlung welche durchaus vorstellbar ist.

[youtube:369996ab]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRRaivcq9i8[/youtube:369996ab]

hier noch eine Filmkritik aus dem Net:

"Worum geht es in Surrogates?

Die ersten Minuten des Films zeigen uns im Stil einer Reportage die durchaus realistische Entwicklung der Surrogates (dt. Stellvertreter), von ursprünglich gedankengesteuerten Prothesen für Menschen mit fehlenden Gliedmaßen bis hin zu kompletten Ersatzkörpern für Gelähmte oder ans Bett Gefesselte. Auch gesunde Menschen kommen auf den Geschmack eines Ersatzkörpers, der nach eigenen Vorstellungen und Schönheitsidealen angefertigt wird und mit dem sie ohne Gefahren oder Konsequenzen für die eigene Gesundheit draußen unterwegs sein können. Dabei steuern sie ihren Surrogate bequem von zu Hause aus, indem sie in einem sogenannten Stim Chair Platz nehmen und eine neurale Verbindung zu ihrem Alter Ego aufbauen.

In Surrogates – Mein zweites Ich benutzen mehr als neunzig Prozent der Weltbevölkerung einen Surrogate, die Menschen gehen mit ihm zur Arbeit, zum Einkaufen oder zum Surrogate-Stylisten, um ein noch perfekteres Außenbild von sich zu erstellen. Die großen Probleme unserer Zivilisation, wie Diskriminierung, Kriminalität oder sexuell übertragbare Krankheiten scheinen dank der Surrogates gelöst. Eine heile, perfekte Welt also? Nicht ganz! Immer mehr Gruppen von Menschen lehnen die künstliche Lebensweise ab und leben in abgeschlossenen und nur für echte Menschen zugänglichen Enklaven ein Außenseiterleben, angeführt vom charismatischen “Propheten” (Ving Rhames), der eifrig gegen die künstlichen Körpern wettert und zum Widerstand aufruft.

Das ist die interessante Ausgangssituation des Plots von Surrogates – Mein zweites Ich, der damit beginnt, dass ein Collegestudent vor einer Nobeldisco durch eine Strahlenwaffe ermordet wird. Doch wurde damit nicht nur der Surrogate gegrillt, sondern auch der mit ihm verbundene Mensch. Das ist in der Geschichte der Surrogates bisher noch nie passiert und könnte die Weltordnung, die an die totale Sicherheit der Surrogates glaubt, ins Wanken bringen. Die FBI-Agenten Tom Greer (Bruce Willis) und Jennifer Peters (Radha Mitchell) werden mit den Ermitllungen beauftragt.

Karge Zukunftsvision auf 88 Minuten

Soviel sei zur Geschichte verraten, die mit 88 Minuten relativ kurz ausfällt und auch das Hauptproblem von Surrogates – Mein zweites Ich darstellt. Die vom heutigen Stand der Technik ausgehende, gedanklich fortgeführte Zukunftsvision birgt viel Potenzial und wirft Fragen nach dem Wesen und Wert des Menschseins, nach echten Gefühle, der Selbstdarstellung und der zunehmenden Abhängigkeit von Technik auf. Aber das Drehbuch von Michael Ferris und John D. Brancato (Terminator 3 – Rebellion der Maschinen) kratzt nur an der Oberfläche und beschränkt sich auf eine teilweise vorhersehbare Krimigeschichte. Doch auch die nutzt nicht das volle Potenzial einer Welt, in der eigentlich keiner weiß, wer die Person hinter dem Surrogate wirklich ist, in der jeder in den Körper des Anderen schlüpfen könnte. Im weiteren Verlauf der Geschichte wird ein Masterplan des „Bösewichts“ enthüllt, der einem dann doch etwas weit hergeholt erscheint.

Bruce Willis, der zunächst als faltenloser, mit blonder Haarpracht gesegnter Surrogate ermittelt und später ohne Surrogate als grobschlächtiger, ramponierter Glatzkopf unterwegs ist, liefert eine solide schauspielerische Leistung ab, während der Rest der Besetzung eher farblos bleibt. Ihr könnt Euch also bei Surrogates – Mein zweites Ich auf einen kurzweiligen Sci-Fi-Film mit einem bärbeißigen Bruce Willis freuen, der einige nette Special Effects- und Actionsequenzen bietet – ohne jedoch etwas wirklich Neues oder Spektakuläres zu liefern. Angesichts des ungenutzten Potenzials der interessanten Grundidee lässt der Film den Zuschauer leicht enttäuscht zurück."

----------


## schiene

*Black Death*
Ich habe mir gerade den Film online angeschaut und fand ihn sehenswert.
Wer düstere Filme aus dem Mittelalter mag wird sicher auch gefallen an dem Film finden.
Kritik und Infos zum Film:
http://www.moviemaze.de/filme/3628/black-death.html

----------


## schiene

hab mir gerade R.E.D.mit Bruce Willis online angeschaut und fand ihn echt gut.Action,Humor und ne ganz interessante Handlung mit einem coolen Bruce in der Hauptrolle.
Kurzweilig und sehenswert
http://www.stern.de/kultur/film/acti...e-1618302.html

[youtube:enhbli6d]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9RSN7BqKMY[/youtube:enhbli6d]

----------


## Enrico

The Book Of Eli

Gerade gesehen, kommt gut  ::  

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXKr2lvrefU[/youtube]

----------


## schiene

*"22 Bullets"* 
Hab mir gestern den neuen Film mit  *Jean Reno* angeschaut.Ein harter Mafiathriller um einen Rachefeldzug der blutigen Art.
http://www.kino.de/kinofilm/22-bullets/118329.html
Seit langem mal wieder ein Krimi der es lohnt angeschaut zu werden.
Könnt ihr hier anschauen,allerdings müsst ihr nach 72 Minuten Film eine Zwangspause (ist bei jedem Film bei ******** leider so) machen.
Kinostart ist offiziell am  02.12.2010 
http://********

----------


## Enrico

Kam eben auf RTLII, hab den nur geschaut weil nix anderes kam:

The Time Machine



Bin überrascht. Spitzen Film und werde ich mir mal kaufen  ::

----------


## schiene

@Enricooooooooooooooo,
 ::  der Film ist doch absoluter Schrott!!!den kann man nicht empfehlen!!!
haste dir ihn wirklich angeschaut oder lief er nur nebenbei und du verwechselst da was.
naja dem einen gefällt das und dem anderen das aber so nen schei...Film???
Läuft übrigens jetzt 17:50 nochmals auf RTL2 und ich schaue gerad mal rein.Neeee,geht garnicht und ist Müll.!!!SOrry!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Enrico

Mist, warum stand die Wiederholung nicht in der TV Zeitung?

Es war seit langen mal wieder ein Film der mich fesselte und nicht eben nur nebenbei lief   ::

----------


## schiene

The Rock in seinem neuen Film"Faster"als einsamer Rächer unterwegs.Ich fand ihn gut!

*Faster*(2010)
Nach zehn Jahren im Gefängnis hat Driver nur ein einziges Ziel: den Mord an seinem Bruder zu rächen, der während eines verpfuschten Banküberfalls, der zu seiner eigenen Verhaftung führte, zu Tode kam. Als freier Mann macht sich Driver mit einer tödlichen To-do-Liste in der Hand auf, seine Mission zu erfüllen. Doch dabei heften sich bald zwei Männer an seine Fersen: ein altgedienter Cop, der nur noch wenige Tage von seiner Pensionierung entfernt ist, und ein junger, egozentrischer Auftragsmörder, der ein Faible für die Kunst des Killens hat und glaubt, in Driver endlich einen ebenbürtigen Gegner auf Augenhöhe gefunden zu haben. Der Jäger wird zum Gejagten. Auf dem Weg, sich bis zum Ende seiner Liste durchzuarbeiten, heißt es für Driver töten oder getötet werden. Und je weiter er auf seiner Mission vorankommt, desto mysteriöser wird der Mord an seinem Bruder. Neue Hinweise deuten darauf hin, dass Drivers Todesliste möglicherweise nicht ganz vollständig ist...
zu schauen ist er hier:
http://********/Stream/Faster-1.html
und hier der Trailer:
[youtube:262a9vnu]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV_E4tKeweQ[/youtube:262a9vnu]

----------


## schiene

hab ihn mir gerade auf Movie2k angeschaut......


*"Killer Elite"*
Regie: Gary McKendry 
Mit Jason Statham, Clive Owen, Robert De Niro, mehr 
FSK ab 16 freigegeben 
Produktionsland: USA , Australien . Genre: Thriller , Action 
Laufzeit: 116 Minuten. Produktionsjahr: 2011 
Verleiher: Concorde Filmverleih GmbH 

cooler Film!!
Die Filmkritik:

"Die Geschichte des Spionage-Thrillers „Killer Elite" ist von der Sorte, die man dem Drehbuchautor als übertrieben und unglaubwürdig um die Ohren hauen würde, wenn sie denn nicht tatsächlich so passiert wäre. Basierend auf dem biografischen Sachbuch-Bestseller „The Feather Man" des ehemaligen Geheimdienstmitarbeiters Ranulph Fiennes, erzählt Gary McKendry in seinem Langfilmdebüt von einer Gruppe von Profikillern, die es Anfang der 80er Jahre im Auftrag eines omanischen Scheichs mit der übermächtig erscheinenden Spezialeinheit SAS (British Special Air Service) aufnehmen. Dabei flechtet der für seinen Kurzfilm „Everything in this country must" oscarnominierte Regie-Newcomer die undurchsichtigen, bis heute nicht endgültig aufgeklärten politischen Verstrickungen so stimmig in sein atmosphärisch dichtes Werk ein, dass man beim Zuschauen gar nicht auf die Idee kommt, das teilweise ziemlich absurde Spionagetreiben ernsthaft zu hinterfragen – selbst wenn unnötig zahlreiche Nebenfiguren und manch langgezogener Dialog den Actionfilm hier und da ausbremsen."
mehr gibts hier:
http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/10...te/kritik.html

----------


## schiene

*"Geständnisse"*
ein jap.Film welchen ich sehr interessant fand.
Diesmal kein Actionfilm sondern eher ein Trip in die Psyche von
Opfern und Tätern.
mehr zum Film findet ihr hier:
http://www.kino.de/kinofilm/gestaendnisse/135940

----------


## schiene

*Warrior*

Ein wirklich guter Film über einen Konflikt zw.zwei Brüdern und dem Vater welchen Nick Nolte spielt.
Auch wenn es in diesem Film einege MMA(Mixed Martial Arts) Kämpfe zu sehen gibt lebt der Film von der
Handlung in Verbindung mit den Kampfszenen.
Zu sehen in sehr guter Qualität auf der Seite von Movie2K.to 
Genre: Action , Drama , Sport  | Länge: 140 Minuten | Land/Jahr: USA/2011
 Regie: Gavin O'Connor  |  Schauspieler: Joel Edgerton, Tom Hardy, Nick Nolte, Jennifer Morrison, Frank Grillo, Kevin Dunn
Release: Warrior.2011.German.

----------


## schiene

*The Scorpion King 3 - Kampf Um Den Thron* 

Naja,empfehlen würde ich hier den Film nicht unbedingt,aber da er in Thailand gedreht wurde und viele Szenen
in der alten Tempelanlage Phanom Rung spielen setzte ich ihn hier mal mit rein.
Es ist ein Fantasie-Abenteuerfilm welcher eher als Kinderfilm laufen kann.
Kinostart: - 
Film auf DVD erhältlich ab: 16. Februar 2012 
Film auf Blu-ray erhältlich ab: 16. Februar 2012 
Genre: Action , Abenteuer , Fantasy  | Länge: 104 Minuten | Land/Jahr: Thailand/2012
 Regie: Roel Reiné  |  Schauspieler: Dave Bautista, Bostin Christopher, Tanapol Chuksrida, Kevin 'Kimbo Slice' Ferguson, Geoffrey Giuliano, J.D. Hall
Verleiher: Universal Pictures Germany 
*Zu sehen,in sehr guter Qualität,wie immer auf Movie2K*
Inhalt: Der ehemals so furchteinflößenden „Scorpion King“ Mathayus (Victor Webster) ist tief gesunken. Sein Königreich ist zerfallen, seine geliebte Frau hat er durch eine Seuche verloren und er inzwischen muss er sich als Meuchelmörder verdingen. Dennoch heuert ihn der ägyptische König Horus (Ron Perlman) an. Sein Auftrag ist es, dessen verbündeten König Ramusan (Temuera Morrison) zu beschützen. Als Lohn für seine Dienste, wird ihm ein magisches Amulett und Ramusans Tochter Silda (Krystal Vee) versprochen. Doch auch Horus intriganter Bruder Talus (Billy Zane) hat seine Finger mit im Spiel und erhebt Anspruch auf Silda.

----------


## schiene

*"Cemetery of Splendour"* (im Original heißt der Film „Rak thi Khon Kaen“ -Liebe in Khon Kaen)

"Seelen von Soldaten fechten jenseitige Kriege aus, und Neonlicht soll Träumer ruhigstellen: „Cemetery of Splendour“ von 
Apichatpong Weerasethakul ist quasi die buddhistische Variante eines David-Lynch-Films."

mehr zum Film findet ihr hier:
http://diepresse.com/home/kultur/fil.../film/index.do

Der Trailer zum Film

----------

